# neck size



## anubis222 (May 7, 2005)

hello, does any1 know what the usual neck size of a fullgrown chi is?i want to get anubis a collar and i want it 2 fit him even when he is older (its expensive but it goes with his name so i cant refuse)when i took him 2 the vet @13 weeks he was 3.4pds.I know there is some sort of average growth chart but i cant figure it out (great high school huh :lol: .right now he is in a 8in cat collar.any help me and anubis would appreciate. thank u :wave: [/list]


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

hes gonna be a big boy probably 8 pound plus so I wouldnt like too say what size collar to get :wave: maybe someone who has a 8 pound or so chi could let you know roughly what neck size :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

here's the chi weight chart that is sometimes accurate.......

http://www.ahkennel.net/weightchart.htm


as for neck size, i'm still havin trouble with that with my chiwi, she's real small and everything i think will fit her doesn't :?


----------



## anubis222 (May 7, 2005)

wow u think he will get that big,ozzysmom? what age do yhey stop growing at?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

according to the chart he's off the charts


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I would say 8 pounds plus yes if he is like 3.4 pounds at 12 weeks my Ozzy was 2 pounds at 12 weeks and he is 7 pounds now, they usually gain the majority of their size by 6 months but dont finish filling out until 1 year :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

8-9 pounds as adult weight is really not big. When you consider the AKC standard of maximum 6 lbs for a chi, it sounds big, but that standard is for show dogs. 

Tia, my chi who went to the Bridge last year, at one time when she was still healthy weighed 10 lbs. and she still did not look big. She was muscular and stocky, but not fat.

My Jasmine is 9 mo. old now, weighs 5 lbs. and measures 9" around the neck. Just a guess, but I would say a 12-14 inch collar - will probably be a little big right now tho'. It is just difficult to predict, because they all grow differently.


----------

